# Aperture



## Qion (Mar 6, 2007)

I absolutely love it. I downloaded the trial version, and it's so much further ahead than regular photo management software that I'm beginning to wonder how I kept track of my shoots to this point. It's elegant, and even with the ridiculously high hardware requirements, it runs flawlessly. I've only had it a couple days, but I might have to buy it when the trial runs out. 

Maybe it's just the loupe tool or the way the control box emerges so easily when I hit "h". 

Having used Aperture, how do you feel about it compared it programs such as PS and iPhoto?


----------



## limike28 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been using iPhoto for a long time now, and I have always liked the way it works.  I am currently looking at both Apeture and Adobe Lightroom.  Both of these are more powerful than iPhoto.  They both work well and I am still trying to figure out which I like better.   Although with the price tag for both of these part of me still appreciates all iPhoto can do. 

But if you like Apeture check out Lightroom.


----------



## Qion (Mar 7, 2007)

I've actually used both. Aperture is my choice, just like InDesign is over Quark!  I really flow with Aperture; the keystrokes make sense, the interface is elegant and simple, and I can get a lot of work done even without hooking up to a bigger screen.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 8, 2008)

http://creativebits.org/aperture_vs_lightroom


----------

